
Henry Finn Built $2M/Year Video Production Company - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/start-video-production-company
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"So I had this hypothesis that if instead of making a simple portfolio site,
if we actually made a blog and just shared dope art we love with the world, it
might give people a reason to come back.

See, as artsy friends, we used to email each other all the coolest artists we
found surfing the internet and would “ooh” and “aah” together. We were
honestly quite snobby! We thought we had extremely good taste, lol. So I
proposed instead of keeping it internal, we would share what we find in one
place, a blog.

The rules were simple, we could share any kind of visual art in any medium, as
long as there were no politics, the only rule was that the art had to be
“dope.”

And so Empty Kingdom was born. (website now defunct)

I still remember to this day, the night of our “launch.”

We were sitting around with some beers asking each other how many visitors
would it be nice to have by the end of the year. We thought a few thousand
would be incredible.

We had no intention of “marketing” it, we would just create it and see what
happened.

And within 11 months we got 1.8 million unique visitors that crashed our site
multiple times (broke college students that didn’t have a penny for hosting).
At our peak, I think we were reaching 5 million visitors a year.

The crazy part was this was with _zero marketing_. It was pure organic reach
before organic reach was a term. We literally didn’t even bother announcing it
to our friends and family. The internet found us, loved us, and shared with
us. Our number one source of traffic was Stumbleupon."

